# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Слетели драйвера на сетевую карту

## AkaBrA

После отражения атаки вирусов перестал работать интернет. То есть  перестала работать сетевая карта. Не показывает даже локальную сеть.  AIDA64, ДУ, Диспетчер задач сетевую карту не показывают. Драйвера не  устанавливаются, не найден контроллер. Не знаю что делать. Помогите  пожалуйста. У меня роутер, через него интернет на ноутбуке работает  через WiFi. Интегрированная в мат. плату (GIGABYTE 770T-D3L).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

> GIGABYTE 770T-D3L


 -- Realtek 8111D/E (10/100/1000 Мбит) -- сетевая. Попробуй скачать: http://www.gigabyte.ru/products/page...v_31/download/ чисто на сетевую карту.

----------


## AkaBrA

Спасибо. Оттуда давно все скачано, просто сейчас я зашел в безопасный режим (а там интернет сразу заработал) и в нем поставил дрова, теперь все пашет (как всегда - все гениальное просто), но винда начала просить активации, хотя она была активирована (в магазине за тысячу поставили, но ключ не дали) теперь не знаю что делать, может с этим подскажешь?

----------


## Bratez

За тысячу - это явно пиратка. Если через интернет не активируется, то бяда  :Wink: .
Можно конечно предъявить ребятам из магазина, а можно просто купить лицензионный диск.
Варианты "как взломать" на этом форуме не рассматриваются.

----------

*PavelA*

----------


## AkaBrA

> За тысячу - это явно пиратка. Если через интернет не активируется, то бяда .
> Можно конечно предъявить ребятам из магазина, а можно просто купить лицензионный диск.
> Варианты "как взломать" на этом форуме не рассматриваются.


А разве пиратка сама обновляется? Да и нам в магазе ее как бы подпольно поставили, дешевле, должны были лицензию поставить,  обманули наверное =(

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Да и нам в магазе ее как бы подпольно поставили, дешевле, должны были лицензию поставить,  обманули наверное =(


Вы действительно так наивны?

----------

